# HUGE Stoker nominated collection "A HOST OF SHADOWS"



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds great, Harry! So, let's just call this your "Host of Shadows" book thread. . . .and when it goes live for Kindle, let us know!

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it.

Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you.
You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.
You may respond to all posts, but you may not make back-to-back posts of your own less than 7 days apart.
We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link.
Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.
All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

There are a few of the signed, limited edition hardcovers left. My understanding is that we'll have a signing at Dark Delicacies in Burbank in October for the trade paperback version, after which the Kindle copies will go on sale. We've been getting terrific reviews, so I just want you guys to be aware of the book when it is finally there for download via Dark Regions.

http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

I've been called "a writer's writer," which flatters me immensely, and t's been called a lot of things, including "staggering in scope and imagination." These are twenty-five stories from Cemetery Dance and other magazines, including two award-winners and a Stoker nominee.

Steven Booths cool book trailer for the collection is here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es03QmkWhT4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

SIGNED, LIMITED HARDCOVER IN STOCK AND SHIPPING TODAY!  Trade paperback and ebook to follow later this year.

PUBLISHERS WEEKLY
A Host of Shadows 
Harry Shannon, Dark Regions (www.darkregions.com), $19.95 (212p) ISBN 97818889993820 
Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. In "Violent Delights," an increasingly feverish and chilling drama plays out between a selfish young actress and her hit-and-run victim who lies helpless on the hood of her car. "Concrete Gods" (written with Kealan Patrick Burke) is a delightfully scary piece of Lovecraftian horror, and the title story is a frightening look into surgical torture that has some deeply existential ramifications. Some of these stories also gracefully walk the perilous tightrope of political commentary, such as "Thus Was His Death," in which three U.S. soldiers discover an unspeakable secret within a remote Iraqi village. While a few offerings suffer from weak endings and questionable stereotypes, Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled. (Aug.)

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/reviews/web-exclusive/index.html?page=2

Another highly positive review from the tough-mind ori Don D'Ammassa here

http://www.dondammassa.com/R3C2010.htm

The limited edition hardcovers are selling out fast, first units shipping today. Trade paperback comes in October, and my guess is the ebook will follow shortly after that, but not be collectible since it ain't signed and numbered 

http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome, Harry. A PW review! Good job! Good luck with the book, but I don't think you'll need it.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, Cara. I've only been around here a month or so. Got my Kindle for Father's Day.

I love having all my novels out on Kindle, and this short fiction collection is my first release since "One of the Wicked (A Mick Callahan Novel)" and "Dead and Gone" came out in the same year. Couldn't be happier to see it so well received, and yes there will be both trade paperback and ebook versions down the line. I'm arguing for a faster ebook, because I believe they spread the word if reasonably priced.


----------



## WDGagliani (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice job, Harry! PW is a great venue in which to be reviewed. Congratulations!

I wholeheartedly recommend Harry's novels and stories -- dark and full of mystery, and always with a punch!

Best of luck with it!

Bill


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Gracias, Bill. Only other times they reviewed me were for "Memorial Day" and "One of the Wicked," so I'm very pleased. As you know, collections have a way of gathering moss unless written by Stephen King  




PS And I'm pushing for the Kindle to come sooner, believe me


----------



## JeffStrand (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations, Harry! I'm reading A HOST OF SHADOWS right now, and it's fantastic stuff!

--Jeff


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, man. Please let me know what you think of it, hoping Dark Regions comes with the Kindle version soon.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Very big contrats, Harry! A glowing PW review is a big, big deal!

I look forward to reading _A Host of Shadows _ when it comes out in ebook form!

Jan


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm still a little stunned, but very pleased. The limited editions are selling out. Trade paperback comes in October, and I hope Kindle will be right at the same time or immediately following the book. Will keep everyone posted of course.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Good news. I'm told it may be possible to preorder the ebook soon , will keep you guys posted. Thanks for all the encouragement.

PUBLISHERS WEEKLY
A Host of Shadows 
Harry Shannon, Dark Regions (www.darkregions.com), $19.95 (212p) ISBN 97818889993820 
Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. In "Violent Delights," an increasingly feverish and chilling drama plays out between a selfish young actress and her hit-and-run victim who lies helpless on the hood of her car. "Concrete Gods" (written with Kealan Patrick Burke) is a delightfully scary piece of Lovecraftian horror, and the title story is a frightening look into surgical torture that has some deeply existential ramifications. Some of these stories also gracefully walk the perilous tightrope of political commentary, such as "Thus Was His Death," in which three U.S. soldiers discover an unspeakable secret within a remote Iraqi village. While a few offerings suffer from weak endings and questionable stereotypes, Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled. (Aug.)

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/reviews/web-exclusive/index.html?page=2

The limited edition hardcovers are selling out fast, first units shipping today. Trade paperback comes in October, and my guess is the ebook will follow shortly after that, but not be collectible since it ain't signed and numbered

http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

For anyone in the LA area on Sunday October 17th, doing a book signing at Dark Delicacies in Burbank at 2PM with F. Paul Wilson and his latest "Repairman Jack" novel. The trade paperback of A HOST OF SHADOWS will be on sale soon, and those so inclined can order a copy signed www.darkdel.com

As for the ebook, still waiting for word but suspect we'll be on Kindle before the end of the year as well.

PUBLISHERS WEEKLY
A Host of Shadows 
Harry Shannon, Dark Regions (www.darkregions.com), $19.95 (212p) ISBN 97818889993820 
Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. In "Violent Delights," an increasingly feverish and chilling drama plays out between a selfish young actress and her hit-and-run victim who lies helpless on the hood of her car. "Concrete Gods" (written with Kealan Patrick Burke) is a delightfully scary piece of Lovecraftian horror, and the title story is a frightening look into surgical torture that has some deeply existential ramifications. Some of these stories also gracefully walk the perilous tightrope of political commentary, such as "Thus Was His Death," in which three U.S. soldiers discover an unspeakable secret within a remote Iraqi village. While a few offerings suffer from weak endings and questionable stereotypes, Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled. (Aug.)

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/reviews/web-exclusive/index.html?page=2

The limited edition hardcovers are selling out fast, first units shipping today. Trade paperback comes in October, and my guess is the ebook will follow shortly after that, but not be collectible since it ain't signed and numbered

http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just to update you guys, my new collection A HOST OF SHADOWS will be on Kindle before Halloween! Just learned that Dark Regions Press will be having a contest with some prizes, will announce more soon.

PUBLISHERS WEEKLY
A Host of Shadows 
Harry Shannon, Dark Regions (www.darkregions.com), $19.95 (212p) ISBN 97818889993820 

"Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways...Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"A Host of Shadows" from Dark Regions Press on Kindle for just $4.99. "Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly. This book contains 25 short stories first published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World, City Slab and a ton of other magazines. Also contains three brand new tales.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2...


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"A Host of Shadows" from Dark Regions Press on Kindle for just $4.99.

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly.

This book contains 25 short stories first published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World, City Slab and a ton of other magazines. Also contains three brand new tales and an introduction by Rick Hautala.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2...


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly.

This book contains 25 short stories first published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World, City Slab and other magazines. Also contains three brand new tales and an introduction by Rick Hautala. Happy Halloween! 
UPDATE, BONUS CONTENT Contains an excerpt from the author's novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best-selling author Jonathan Maberry.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2...


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS
I'm told this ebook will be marked down just for Halloween weekend.

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly.

This book contains 25 short stories first published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World, City Slab and other magazines. Also contains three brand new tales and an introduction by Rick Hautala. Happy Halloween! 
UPDATE, BONUS CONTENT Contains an excerpt from the author's novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best-selling author Jonathan Maberry.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2...


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"A Host of Shadows" from Dark Regions Press on Kindle.

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly.

This book contains 25 short stories first published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World, City Slab and a ton of other magazines. Also contains three brand new tales and an introduction by Rick Hautala.
BONUS CONTENT an excerpt from my novella PAIN.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2...


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A Host of Shadows 
Harry Shannon, Dark Regions (www.darkregions.com) ISBN 97818889993820

"Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug.)

BONUS CONTENT Contains an excerpt from the author's novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best-selling author Jonathan Maberry.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A Host of Shadows 
Harry Shannon, Dark Regions (www.darkregions.com) ISBN 97818889993820

"Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug.)

BONUS CONTENT Contains an excerpt from the author's novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best-selling author Jonathan Maberry.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A Host of Shadows, 25 short stories, introduction by Rick Hautala

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug.)

BONUS CONTENT Contains an excerpt from the author's novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best-selling author Jonathan Maberry.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

25 short stories, three of them unpublished, with an introduction by Rick Hautala. BONUS CONTENT and excerpt from the zombie novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best seller Jonathan Maberry.

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and disturbed." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Insert Quote
A Host of Shadows, 25 short stories, introduction by Rick Hautala

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug.)

BONUS CONTENT  Contains an excerpt from the author's novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best-selling author Jonathan Maberry.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

25 short stories, three of them unpublished, with an introduction by Rick Hautala. BONUS CONTENT and excerpt from the zombie novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best seller Jonathan Maberry.

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and disturbed." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A Host of Shadows, 25 short stories, introduction by Rick Hautala

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug.)

BONUS CONTENT Contains an excerpt from the author's novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best-selling author Jonathan Maberry.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

I highly recommend y'all pick this up. Though Harry's work is accessible, it also runs very, very deep. These stories go unflinchingly into dangerous emotional territory and have a serious impact on the reader.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for those kind words, Jonathan. Made my day!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Kindle Board Book of the Day "A Host of Shadows" by Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

Started today at 118,110 since the book came out a few months ago.

This is my first collection since 2001. It consists primarily of tales published by Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to this huge book. The introduction is by author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" is published by Dark Regions Press. BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN," introduction by New York Times bestselling author Jonathan Maberry. Would appreciate any help you guys can offer, i.e. review if you have read it, tagging the book, passing it along, etc. Got a lot of strong reviews, including this one...

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug.)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harry, thanks for being part of the KB Book of the Day program!

Betsy


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you and Happy New Year Betsy


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS
"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is my first collection since 2001. It consists primarily of tales published by Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to this huge book. The introduction is by author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" is published by Dark Regions Press. BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN," introduction by New York Times bestselling author Jonathan Maberry. Loads of great reviews including this one:

If you have read it, please review it, tag it etc.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS
"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A Host of Shadows 
Harry Shannon, Dark Regions (www.darkregions.com) ISBN 97818889993820

"Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug.)

BONUS CONTENT Contains an excerpt from the author's novella PAIN, introduction by NY Times best-selling author Jonathan Maberry.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS
"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS
"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the preliminary ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS
"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"A HOST OF SHADOWS proves Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. 
But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the preliminary ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

REVIEWS
"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the preliminary ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

REVIEWS
"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the preliminary ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS was just nominated for the Stoker Award.

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS was just nominated for the Stoker Award.

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A HOST OF SHADOWS was just nominated for the Stoker Award.

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It is currently on the ballot for the HWA Stoker Award.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN." PLEASE NOTE A PRICE DROP MAY HIT JUNE 1ST

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection. TIP A brief price drop to $2.99 is scheduled for June 1st through the 15th in honor of the Stoker awards, that is a good time to grab it!

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

DROPPED TO $2.99 TO CELEBRATE STOKER AWARDS

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection. TIP A brief price drop to $2.99 is scheduled for June 1st through the 15th in honor of the Stoker awards, that is a good time to grab it!

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection. TIP This brief price drop to $2.99 is scheduled for June 1st through the 15th in honor of the Stoker awards, that is a good time to grab it!

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99 through the Awards ceremony Saturday night in New York

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection. TIP This brief price drop to $2.99 is scheduled for June 1st through the 15th in honor of the Stoker awards, that is a good time to grab it!

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99 through the Awards ceremony Saturday night in New York

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It has been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection. TIP This brief price drop to $2.99 is scheduled for June 1st through the 15th in honor of the Stoker awards, that is a good time to grab it!

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99 through the Awards ceremony Saturday night in New York

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99 through the Awards ceremony Saturday night in New York

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.

BONUS CONTENT the opening section of my novella "PAIN."

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

"Shannon likes to dive deep into the darkness of the human soul and shine a light on the snarling things he finds scuttling around in there. Personal faves: "Blood and Burning Straw," a truly horrific story about Vietnam and vengeance from beyond the grave; "A Handful of Dust," about a hit man who has the tables turned on him; and "And The Worm Shall Feed," a horror story set during World War II that shows what desperation will do to men when they come to believe Hell exists on Earth. But the best one, the one worth the price of the whole book, is "Violent Delights." I'm sure you remember the case of the woman who hit a homeless man, then drove home with his body still stuck in her windshield, and then kept him in her garage until he finally expired. Well, in "Violent Delights," the author uses that as his story premise, but this time gives it the ending that the real-life event should have had."
-BOOKGASM (January 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Harry Shannon's riveting second collection of horror stories plumbs the traditional terrors of human psychology and the supernatural in unusual and deeply unnerving ways. Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled." -PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY (Aug. 2010)

HUGE COLLECTION OF SHORT FICTION JUST $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/A-Host-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00472O8OQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287166647&sr=1-2http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Host-of-Shadows-by-Harry-Shannon.html

This is a large collection of 25 tales published in Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Horror Drive-In, Horror World and a number of other magazines, although there are also three stories original to the book. The introduction is by horror author Rick Hautala. "A Host of Shadows" was published by Dark Regions Press. It was been nominated for the HWA Stoker Award as Best Collection.


----------

